# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Servlet/JSP : Update/INSERT/delete/ avec un formulaire

## luffy2mars

Salut,

j'ai besoin de vos lumires en JSP et Servlet
je m'explique :

j'aimerai valid un formulaire(voir code ci-dessous)
dont le traitement d'inserer,updater se fait dans une servlet.
Mon probleme est que le rsultat me renvoie des valeur null  sur une autre  jsp alors que dans ma BDD si je fait un update je vois bien la ligne qui a t insrer.
L'erreur renvoye dans la console d' clipse est la suivante : 



> java.sql.SQLException: Invalid column index


je comprend pas si vous pouvez m'aiguiller c cool merci d'avance
code servlet :


```

```

code jsp formulaire 


```

```

code jsp resultat : 



```

```

----------


## florentB

Salut.

Il y a un truc que je comprends pas :



> ```
> 
> ```


Tu essaies de rcuprer des valeurs comme dans un select sur ta requete UPDATE => c'est juste impossible.
A mon avis ton problme viens de l.

----------


## luffy2mars

salut merci d'avoir rpondu 

je m'en suis apperu le jour ou j'ai post.
tu as raison sur le fait que je n'ai pas besoin de resultSet car c'est utilis pour le select 
j'ai oubli de reposter la rponse 
I'm Sorrry pour ceux qui ont regard le post

----------

